# Australian Removalists



## WilliamFoust12 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi,
I urgently need the best Australian Removalists. We are movig our house permanently in New Zealand from Australia. Please suggest me the best service provider?


----------



## travalla (Oct 19, 2016)

All removalist companies are the same, it's been my personal experience that you're better off doing the work yourself or they just drag their toes for hours.

I mean if you really need one just google one but I'd suggest you box just about everything you can and move it yourself and save just the heavy stuff (bed/fridge/etc) for a removalist.


----------

